# Gwenview/Bildkommentare

## Niniveh

Moin, ihr seid hoffentlich gut im neuen Jahr angekommen  :Razz: 

Ich nutze Gentoo 64bit mit KDE 3.5.9 und habe einen Fehler in Gwenview.

Mittels Gwenview kann man, wenn man ein Foto geladen hat, unten Kommentare

zu dem Foto eingeben.

Diese werden wohl zu den Metadateien hinzugefügt.

So war das früher, aber jetzt unter Gentoo-KDE nicht mehr.

Wenn ich einen Kommentar schreibe und abspeichere (ich klicke auf speichern)

wird der Kommentar eben nicht gespeichert und zudem der gesammte

Metadateninhalt gelöscht!

Ich fand dazu nichts erhellendes bei meiner Suche.

Wisst ihr etwas darüber?

Als ich KDE 3.5.9 unter einem 32bit Gentoosystem verwendete, hatte Gwenview

übrigens den gleichen Fehler. 

Jedenfalls wurden dort auch die Kommentare gelöscht, ob auch die Metadateien

gelöscht wurden ist wohl warscheinlich, das beobachtete ich aber nicht,

weil ich bald zu der 64bit Version wechselte.

Gentoo wird, wenn ich es richtig mitbekommen habe, demnächst KDE 4.2 im stable Zweig übernehmen. 

Ob der Fehler dann behoben ist?

----------

